# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Akademik Eduard Sulstarova

## Albo

*Ndërron jetë në moshën 78-vjeçare akademiku Eduard Sulstarova*


Ndërron jetë në moshën 78-vjeçare akademiku Eduard SulstarovaTIRANË- Ka ndërruar jetë më moshën 78-vjeçare akademiku Eduard Sulstarova. Ai vunate prej kohësh nga një sëmundje e rëndë. Sulstarova ka qenë Sekretar Shkencor i Akademisë së Shkencave. 

Ai është themelues i Institutit të Sizmiologjisë. Për veprimtari të gjatë frutdhënëse në fushën e shkencës, akademiku Eduard Sulstarova, është nderuar me titullin Punonjës i Shquar i Shkencës dhe i Teknikës nga Presidenti i Republikës.

Homazhet në nderim të akademikut Eduard Sulstarova, do të bëhen në selinë e Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë, sot më datë 16 janar 2014 nga ora 12.00 deri në orën 14.00. 

(a.n/BalkanWeb)

----------

